# Zend Guard (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello,

I have never done this before. I am trying to give my server the ability to load Zend Guard encoded files. I emerged the ZendFramework but when I run a script that checks for the ability to load Zend Guard encoded files it fails. How do I enable Zend Guard?

ThanksLast edited by JC99 on Tue Feb 21, 2012 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## j4miel

Zend Guard is not part of the Zend Framework. You will need to obtain a copy from the Zend website. It's not free, but there is a free trial.

----------

## JC99

Okay, didn't know that. Thanks

----------

